# TTF Icons



## Firawyn (Jul 8, 2005)

Okay, okay so I was thinking. In the real world (yes there is such a place outside the net  ) people have icons. We look at stars like Elvis Presley, Marilyn Monroe, The Beetles, Robin Williams, ect (sorry non-USA people, I'm not familer with the stars in your area, or if there's even a difference  )

Here, on TTF, there are certian people that most members know about, know what they're like, how they act, and in the end, kinda look up to them. I know, at least I do. Maybe I'm just gone off the deep end though.   

So I just wanted to know who you all thought were the icons here on TTF. Just pick one off the poll, and then tell everybody why you like this person.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 8, 2005)

I chose Barley. *slinks back and hopes Barley misses this thread* 

We don't usually see eye to eye but in reality, he's firm, he's fair, he's smart, and I have great respect for him.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 16, 2005)

Hmm...that's too hard to choose. I like YayGollum, but I don't know him real well. I like Elgee too...I'd probably have to choose her  . I consider you, HQ, Turin, Smitty, ingolmo, and several others to be friends, but not icons.

Yeah...haven't really got a TTF icon. Sorry Fir.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 17, 2005)

I had a hard time deciding between Elgee and YayGollum. His posts tend to have an unique perspective to them. But I finally picked Elgee because her posts tend to be interesting and she seems to have a good sense of humor.

Besides I like cats, too.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 17, 2005)

I like dapence. He is firm and just. And I like the fact that he refers to the Bible. I hope this isn't too religious.

TE13


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 18, 2005)

not at all, it's a good answer. I knew this thread was a good idea!  I love seeing peoples perspectives.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

Beorn by far. He is quick, helpful, and hungry! Other than Beorn I have to say Ithy and the Webmaster. I was trained to respect authority but these guys just seem to be good people to drive insane... I mean talk to.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Good save there Rai. 

I don't really know... Elgee's cool and I LOVE cats! But I would have a hard time voting...  Beorn's good, Ithiy's cool, I'm gonna miss Barley  ... I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

We shall all miss Barley but what happens happens. The admin are great people because I would have recieved hate mail from the admin on other forums by now for some of the insane posts I made. It _has _happened before so I am quite happy at TTF (and Project Evil, JOIN IT).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

I might pm this, but then others might be thinking the same things. 

What is there to do on P.E.? Are there games and things or is it all discussion and the like? Is it somewhere you could go to look around even if you aren't really into some of the ideas? And perhaps one could start something to... liven things up a little?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 19, 2005)

I give myself a plural vote of 25 and thus lead the race.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 19, 2005)

I give myself another 25 votes. Bwahaha.

Seriously, apart from myself of course, I don't hold anybody to be an "icon" but I respect many members, one or two are on that list, others include Nom for being in love with Feanor, me, ithrynluin for being in love with Feanor, Eriol for his intelligence and politics, me, Barley for his wisdom, me, me, me, Nenya for her prudeness, Ciryaher for not giving a damn about airing his views, Hurin for problably being my best friend off this board, Beleg for being an intelligent young man, me, me, Mrs. Maggot and HLG, who, even though I disagree with some of their views for putting forth intelligent arguments, same with A Vandelay, Anclagon, Gothmog and Turgon, me, me, me, spirit for being a strange girl, joxy, me, jallan, Maedhros for bringing me here and being an erudite guy,...I am sure there are others, but I'm off to walk my cat. Ta-ra. 

And why on earth am I not on that list, I have a good mind to report everybody who posted her to the mod as this is blatantly a personal attack on myself, and I hope to get Nom banned for good measure.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 2, 2005)

If someone I admire is an "Icon" then these are mine:

- Inderjit S.  
- Nóm
- Beorn
- Dave
- ithrynluin
- Gothmog
- Ancalagon
- Grond
- Cían
- Walter
- Jallan
- Eonwe
- RangerDave
- Maedhros
- JeffF
- Greenwood
- Ciryaher
- Dengen-Goroth
- YayGollum

and many more!!!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Great lists guys. I'll have to say, the poll list could have gone on and one, but the limit is ten...(whichis why I make one of the options 'other'.)


Inderjit, I told myself after I had posted this thread 'Fir-, you know that Inderjet will vote for himself!' You've grown predictible my friend.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 22, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> I chose Barley. *slinks back and hopes Barley misses this thread*
> 
> We don't usually see eye to eye but in reality, he's firm, he's fair, he's smart, and I have great respect for him.



I don't miss _anything,_ kiddo!  Thank you for the kind words, and as for your signature — all reports of my death, MIA, KIA, etc., have been greatly exaggerated...

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Aug 23, 2005)

This feels somewhat like a high-school popularity contest, but the following are those with whom I've had the most stimulating exchanges during my tenure at TTF.

Barley
Greenwood
Inder
Walter
joxy
Eriol
Malbeth
The divine Mrs M

and others too numerous to mention . . .


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 24, 2005)

Why don't I see Grond, Ancalagon, Nóm, Arvedui, Indy, Ithy, Gothmog, Eledhwen, Gil-Galad, Lhun, Talierin there? 

My icons:

Ancalagon
Arvedui
Beorn
Baragund
David Pence
Eledhwen
Gothmog
Grond
Gil-Galad
Greenwood
Indy
Ithy
Lhun
Nóm
Talierin
Yay
and many more...
Sorry, I think I miss somebody 

Hey, there are many users whose name begins with 'G'  That's my letter! My name is Galin


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 24, 2005)

In seriousness, 

Grond-for sheer knowledge.
Inderjit-Insight, depth and new ideas.
Thorondor-for having similar views as myself and being well ballanced in knowledge, theory, and not arguing just for the sake of it.


----------

